# DIY CNC project



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

G'day Guy's,
Athough this aint tractor related per say this is what I've been working on over the last few years when I had time.


The Front view









The Rear View









The x-axis showing the linear bearings and the ball screw









The Y-axis motor











Ok so only 5 files per posts so I will continue in Part 2


----------



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

Part 2

The Y-axis, I made the carrier unit out of a cast iron block and fitted 4 off oil light bush's. The rod's are 3/4" 4140 and the slop is less than 0.001'. If I do find any vibration I will install a third rod and bearing to ensure the Y axis is rigid.











The Z-axis, I made this from scratch starting with the cast iron block for the cutter mount. I have a 12tpi acme tap here so I tapped the block then made a leadscrew on my toolroom lathe so it has very little to no backlash.










The Stepper power controllers, my mate at the Adelaide Uni a few years made me up the veroboard one and gave me some circuitboards so I made up 2 of them for the other 2 axis's.









The axis controllers, These are single axis stepers are kits from Oatley electronics and they are good for starting but with the ball screws being 5mm pitch the resolution using single steps isn't the best. so I'm going to make up some micro stepping boards to replace them so instead of a square wave the stepper sees it will be more like a sinwave so higher speeds will be possible.










For now i'm going to make a mount for my Dremmel cutter but I do have a design in mind for a new cutter head. 30,000 rpm off a 24 volt supply and it will take a 6mm cutter.

Regards Bryan


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Bryan, You have altogether too much time on your hands!!
looks like quality work though.
Cheers


----------



## Bryan1 (May 24, 2011)

Tim it does seem some people are designed to be monkeys and follow the trial life sets.. Myself in the other hand (not my broken one) does my own thing time after time. Hell 9 years ago when we went off the grid people thought we we living in caves....

This baby cnc is my ticket into the big one I'm going to make for purely caving wind genny blades. My mate in the US has some naca profiles set in gcode for me so it is only matter of time and I'll be producing world standard wind genny blades.

However, to get ya mind back in sink DRINK rainwater NOT town water and feel the difference.

Anyway my next post on this subject will be related to my cnc so mate lets continue in another thread.

Also please delete my meesage after you read to keep the integrity to the thread

Cheers Bryan


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

That's quite an undertaking. What kind of material are you using for the plates, what looks like a brown color in the pics? What kind of accuracy are you expecting from the machine?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

No Bryan, your post is fine, I am just jealous that I cannot make that jump just yet.

I think that it is a great project and will be doing all sorts of things like that when I do.
ball screws are a good choice as there is very little backlash.

i will like to see it working.
Cheers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice work i would like to get off the grid soon as well..


----------

